# Bristol Squatters



## mazapunx (Dec 24, 2017)

Hi humans!!

This is my first post so, thanks you for reading me.
I'm from spain and i'll travel to Bristol (England) in January. i wanna squat but i don't know nothing about that squats situations or how many crews there are in Bristol. So i need some help. 
If someone can help me, please contact me, i'll be really grateful.

Thanks for all and regards


----------



## Tude (Dec 24, 2017)

Sending out the bat signal to @Anagor - he may even be there in January.  I usually IM with him a few times a week so he will see this.


----------



## beersalt (Dec 24, 2017)

Welcome! Best of luck in your endeavors, hopefully some folks can give you some useful info on here*


----------



## Anagor (Dec 24, 2017)

Hi!



mazapunx said:


> I'm from spain and i'll travel to Bristol (England) in January. i wanna squat but i don't know nothing about that squats situations or how many crews there are in Bristol. So i need some help.



I will be most likely in Bristol in January as well. Have some squatting experience in Bristol. Don't know much about open squats there right now at the moment (since I am in Germany right now) but I have some contact.

Feel free to pm me .... 

Cheers!


----------



## mazapunx (Dec 25, 2017)

Tude said:


> Sending out the bat signal to @Anagor - he may even be there in January.  I usually IM with him a few times a week so he will see this.



Thanks you!!!  i'm so happy for your help!! i hope to be lucky!


----------



## Stinkyyy (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm in a trailer in bristol, can get you one cheap also happy to break a squat for a laugh we have A good scene here .


----------



## Jerrell (Jan 30, 2018)

I hear all the homeless in England are going to get a free house. The article I read talked about reclaiming empty homes and handing them over to street people. 

How do you guys think that will affect squatting over there?


----------



## Stinkyyy (Jan 30, 2018)

Jerrell said:


> I hear all the homeless in England are going to get a free house. The article I read talked about reclaiming empty homes and handing them over to street people.
> 
> How do you guys think that will affect squatting over there?


AhahahahahaaAHAHAHAHAHAaaaaaahhhhhh

Yeah that's a bunch of shit they ain't just handing over unclaimed buildings. Obviously residential is now illegal so taking possession of a building after having it your mail address for (I think) 10 years is out of question but man whatever the law WE WILL SQUAT HOUSES, FACTORIES , SITE UP OUR TRAILERS ON LAND AND THEY WONT STOP US jiust need people to keep believing in a good cause!!!


----------

